# Core i5 3570K and Hyper-V



## spirit

Does anybody know if the i5 3570K supports Hyper-V? My Dad is planning to get a 3570K and support for Hyper-V is a must, he wants to run virtual servers/virtual machines of Windows 2008. It has virtualization technology so assuming it's going to run OK?


----------



## claptonman

It does not have hyperthreading, that's the i7 3770k. But it should run fine with a 3570k.


----------



## spirit

Hyper-threading isn't required isn't it? I looked at list of compatible chips and it mentioned the Core 2 Duos/Quads and they didn't have HT?

If HT is required, a 2600K or 3770K may be the way forward.


----------



## claptonman

Its not required, it would just run smoother.


----------



## spirit

I notice the 3770 has VT-d (Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O) whereas the 3570K doesn't. Would this affect performance? This is just a testbed, obviously any virtualization done 'in the wild' would be done on a Xeon CPU, so he's looking to emulate performance of a Xeon CPU. Would the 3770 be beneificial there with HT? thanks.


----------



## claptonman

My knowledge of hyperthreading and virtual machines ends at "it runs good." Sorry, but wait for someone else.


----------



## spirit

Right ok thanks for the help Claptonman, think he's going for a 3770 now.


----------



## Aastii

You don't need hyperthreading to run virtual machines.

The CPU has to support hardware virtualisation, which all Intel Core procesors do (to my knowledge). All hyperthreading will do is make 1 core act as two to the system to create two separate threads and improve performance (slightly).

At work I regularly run virtual machines with Server 2008 R2, XP, Vista and 7 all at once on a single machine with a Pentium D, which do not have hyperthreading. A 3750 will tear through them no problem


----------



## KumaN

K-series are bad for virtualization - do not support most Virtualization features, but still for occasional testing they are ok and if this will be 80%+fun machine and then 20% education or minor testing then Virtualization will run smooth enough.
As well Hyper threading is not necessarily good for Virtual machines. As Aasti wrote - one core(for example 4 execution units) is divided in two and incoming instructions are measured if they can be executed in one cycle on just two execution units - if so they are, if not, and that half-core is the only "core" assigned to a VM - tough shit - it certainly will not be smoother...

So now disregard all what claptonman said, re-asses your needs and IF there's a lot of SERIOUS Virtualization involved, get as many full cores as possible, with as much general I/O (RAM bandwidth/VM + disk I/O>bandwidth (therefore SSD is preferable) available as possible in your budget and DO NOT get a crippled, gaming only K-series CPU......but hey your dad is not running a corporate infrastructure at home, right? ;-)

So...if it is for education/testing anything will do as Aasti wrote...

Or tell your dad to get an AMD Interlagos 12/16(full)core per socket server and for you a pure gaming machine! ha! ;-)

Good luck!

PS: As an IT-professional for My new rig I'm considering i5-3550S...


----------



## spirit

He's already gone for the i7 3770 (not the 3770K). Seems to be working fine!  Thanks for the info though, and yeah I knew what HT was.


----------



## KumaN

Good choice...and it should work great, not just fine! :-D


----------



## spirit

It's working pretty nicely with 16GB of RAM, but I think Dad wants to upgrade to 32GB in the near future.


----------



## KumaN

Again...if he has a serious load there SSD will make world of a differance. Add RAM only if you're low on it. Clean 08R2 shouldn't be consuming more than 1GB on it's own...2GB with quite some services running.... so host OS(1GB)+4VM's = 9GB. Still, of course, depends what he does there...if there's really not enough RAM to go around then yes add RAM first, then grab an SSD.


----------



## spirit

Forgot to mention he's already got an SSD, SanDisk Extreme 120GB, meant to be one of the fastest consumer SSDs on the planet. He wants to run VMs of various Windows Server operating systems, one of which is Windows SBS 2011, you really need 4GB minimum for that, 8GB would be good - that's where he's running into issues with 16GB.

He'll add the extra RAM if he needs it, everything else is good though and running smooth.  Thanks for all the help and advice.


----------



## ReZ13

Just a quick question guys, im looking for some advice.

I also have the ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 and i bought the i5 3570k yesterday (its all a brand new build) although ive had the mobo sitting in its box a few months.

As the 3570k is an 1155 cpu will it work on the asus mobo if the mobo hasnt had the bios updated..ie. will it see the cpu and boot to bios or will it not post at all?

The reason im asking is because the post led are lighting up on cpu and ram then shutting down and then restarting in a continous loop *not getting to bios at all). I have no way of testing the cpu as i dont have another 1155. I have breadboard'd the mobo to check for shorts and components like the psu and ive checked my ram in another pc, have checked the pins in the socket and contacts on the back of the cpu, all is fine.

Any ideas or is it the bios compat prob?

Cheers 

ReZ.


----------



## spirit

You need to update the BIOS if you want to run an Ivy CPU on the P8Z68-V. This is probably the wrong thread to discuss this in, but you're gonna have to get yourself a cheap LGA 1155 CPU before you can flash the BIOS and use your 3570K. Get a cheap Celeron, put it in the board, flash the BIOS, remove the Celeron, insert your 3570K and then just sell your Celeron as "hardly used".


----------



## ReZ13

I managed to get hold of i5 2500k, stuck that in and voila..bios appeared...flashed it with a usb stick, stuck my 3570k in and it worked.

Cheers for your help.

ReZ :good:


----------



## spirit

Not a problem.


----------

